# 2013 archery buck



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

my 2013 archery wasatch front buck. i was walking up the trail 400 in the afternoon, planning to sit on water till dark. about halfway to my spot i caught some movement out of the corner of my eye, looked up and seen this buck twitching its ears, bedded under neath an oak all i could see was his fronts. i knew he was a good buck so i ranged him. 87 yards slightly quartered . i didnt even think twyce about the shot because of all the practice i put in, no wind, and hardly no angle. i adjusted my cbe, centered my pin and let the arrow fly. SMACk. i waitrd an hour and a half and slowly made my way over to recover my arrow. after searching for a few minutes the arrow was nowhere to be found, but blood was eveywhere. i followed the bllod trail for 30 yards and lost it in some tall grass. after panicking for a minute i looked up and seen horns laid down .







my biggest buck was down on the ground.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Great fronts indeed. Congrats on the great buck!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Super nice buck, congrats! What is a cbe, some type of adjustable sight?


----------



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

Cbe is the best site on the market


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

When was this buck shot? This week? If so crazy it's still in velvet! Nice looking buck with a bow! Congrats! :!:


----------



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

August 29


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Good lookin buck! Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude, I don't want to freak you out or anything, but I think Sasquatch was standing right behind you when you took that second picture. You can see his shadow on the ground.

You're lucky you lived to tell about it.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Awesome story. Nice work with a bow!


----------

